
What are your thoughts on a cash-free society? - brentis
Especially when considering if the government charged negative interest rates, you&#x27;d have no way to escape. #NIRP #BOJ
======
duncan_bayne
Basically that - a cashless society offers no means of protection against
central banking, and is therefore to be avoided.

The last time the US Government did something similar, they confiscated gold,
and for similar reasons.

~~~
DamnYuppie
I am not sure why this is down voted. I agree with the central tenant that
putting faith in Central Banks is an INCREDIBLY BAD idea. One that we have
been paying for in the U.S. for over 100 years.

------
joehilton
Do you mean cash free as in no paper money and coins, or do you mean cash free
like super slick trading algorithms in a stunning shared economy that really
requires no form of money at all?

